# Vitamins



## AnaSCI (Sep 29, 2003)

*Vitamins and Minerals - Uses and Sources* VITAMIN USE IN BODY SOURCE 

_Vitamin A_ (whole) Needed for new cell growth, healthy skin, hair, and tissues, and vision in dim light Dark green and yellow vegetables and yellow fruits, such as broccoli spinach, turnip greens, carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, cantaloupe, and apricots, and in animal sources such as liver, milk, butter, cheese, and whole eggs. 

_Vitamin D_ Promotes absorption and use of calcium and phosphate for healthy bones and teeth  Milk (fortified), cheese, whole eggs, liver, salmon, and fortified margarine. The skin can synthesize vitamin D if exposed to enough sunlight on a regular basis.

_Vitamin E_ Protects red blood cells and helps prevent destruction of vitamin A and C margarine and vegetable oil (soybean, corn, safflower, and cottonseed), wheat germ, green leafy vegetables. 

_Vitamin K_ Necessary for normal blood clotting and synthesis of proteins found in plasma, bone, and kidneys.  Spinach, lettuce, kale, cabbage, cauliflower, wheat bran, organ meats, cereals, some fruits, meats, dairy products, eggs. 

_Vitamin C _(Ascorbic acid) An antioxidant vitamin needed for the formation of collagen to hold the cells together and for healthy teeth, gums and blood vessels; improves iron absorption and resistance to infection.  Many fresh vegetables and fruits, such as broccoli, green and red peppers, collard greens, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, lemon, cabbage, pineapples, strawberries, citrus fruits 

_Thiamin_ (B1) Needed for energy metabolism and the proper function of the nervous system Whole grains, soybeans, peas, liver, kidney, lean cuts of pork, legumes, seeds, and nuts. 

_Riboflavin_ (B2) Needed for energy metabolism, building tissue, and helps maintain good vision. Dairy products, lean meats, poultry, fish, grains, broccoli, turnip greens, asparagus, spinach, and enriched food products. 

_Niacin_ Needed for energy metabolism, proper digestion, and healthy nervous system Lean meats, liver, poultry, milk, canned salmon, leafy green vegetables.

_Vitamin B6_ (Pyridoxine) Needed for cell growth Chicken, fish, pork, liver, kidney, whole grains, nuts, and legumes 

_Folate_ (Folic Acid) Promotes normal digestion; essential for development of red blood cells Liver, yeast, dark green leafy vegetables, legumes, and some fruits.

_Vitamin B12_ Needed for building proteins in the body, red blood cells, and normal function of nervous tissue Liver, kidney, yogurt, dairy products, fish, clams, oysters, nonfat dry milk, salmon, sardines 

_Calcium_ Needed for healthy bones and teeth, normal blood clotting, and nervous system functioning Dairy products, broccoli, cabbage, kale, tofu, sardines and salmon 

_Iron_ Needed for the formation of hemoglobin, which carries oxygen from the lungs to the body cells Meats, eggs, dark green leafy vegetables, legumes, whole grains and enriched food products 

_Phosphorus_ Needed for healthy bones and teeth, energy metabolism, and acidbase balance in the body Milk, grains, lean meats, food additives 
Magnesium Needed for healthy bones and teeth, proper nervous system functioning, and energy metabolism Dairy products, meat, fish, poultry, green vegetables, legumes 

_Zinc _Needed for cell reproduction, tissue growth and repair Meat, seafood, and liver, eggs, milk, whole-grain products 

_Pantothenic Acid_ Needed for energy metabolism Egg yolk, liver, kidney, yeast, broccoli, lean beef, skim milk, sweet potatoes, molasses 

_Copper_ Needed for synthesis of hemoglobin, proper iron metabolism, and maintenance of blood vessels Seafood, nuts, legumes, green leafy vegetables

_Manganese_ Needed for enzyme structure Whole grain products, fruits and vegetables, tea 

_Potassium_ Maintain fluid and electrolyte balance, support cell integrity, muscle contractions, nerve impulse transmission Meats, milks, fruits, grains, vegetables, legumes 

_Iodine_ Regulate growth, development and metabolism Iodized salt, seafood, bread, dairy products 

_Chloride_ Maintain fluid and electrolyte balance, proper digestion Table salt, soy sauce, processed foods 

_Sodium_ Maintain fluid and electrolyte balance Table salt, soy sauce, processed foods 

_Selenium_ Works with Vitamin E as an antioxidant Seafood, meat, grains 

_Manganese_ Facilitator of many cell processes Widely distributed in foods

_Fluoride_ Formation of bones and teeth Drinking water, tea, seafood 

_Chromium_ Release of energy from glucose Meat, unrefined foods, fats, vegetable oils 

_Molybdenum _ Facilitator of many cell processes Legumes, cereals, organ meats


----------

